# April IFFGD Celebrity Handbag Auction



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IFFGD Celebrity Handbag AuctionComing Soon(March 24, 2007) IFFGD has developed a creative way to raise funds and bring attention to the need for digestive disease research. From April 18 through May 8, 2007 IFFGD will sponsor an online auction of "gently used" handbags from more than 20 well-known women. They are authors, actresses, journalists, business leaders, and others in the arts. Proceeds will benefit digestive diseases research.The celebrities who agreed to support our effort are as varied as the patients we represent. Through their donations, these women said they recognize the need for digestive disease research. They include (alphabetical):http://www.iffgd.org/Auction07.html


----------

